# Vape King - The EPIC sale! More Goodies added



## Stroodlepuff (3/2/15)

​We at Vape King love to bring you the latest Vape Gear - however with doing that alot of our old favorites get forgotten about and left sitting on the shelves gathering dust! We need to get rid of some of this and what better way than to let it go at really really really ridiculously low prices!!!!


So what are you waiting for head on over to our sales page http://vapeking.co.za/vape-king-specials.html and get your goodies cheap! Alot of this is being let go at cost price so you know you dont want to miss out!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/2/15)

Just an added note, I will be adding more in the next few days so keep checking the page

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Guunie (3/2/15)

Awesome stuff! Can't wait to see what's next!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/2/15)

More goodies added  http://vapeking.co.za/vape-king-specials.html

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Guunie (4/2/15)

OMG...need to keep telling myself that I need to save my vape budget for the Subtank Mini!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/2/15)

And some more


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/3/15)

We have added more goodies to this sale including some Suicide bunny, Kings crown and Hurricane Vapor (selected strengths only) and reduced some prices even further!

*SHOP NOW!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------

